
Elon Musk's Flamethrower Stunt Feels Like an ICO - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-02-02/elon-musk-s-flamethrower-stunt-feels-like-an-ico
======
hayd
Catalogued art also feels like an ICO by the same token (!).

The US should stop poor people (people who aren't millionaires) investing in
art. It's clearly a security.

Many ICOs are not limited in size so I think we can safely extend this to all
assets.

------
afinlayson
It's more like a kickstarter. At least you get something out of this. ICOs
give you some bits on a system.

